# Check this out



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!! thats some fire power------------*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sure beats the old single shot I learned on while duck hunting in my younger days!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I need one of those for those fast running turkeys !! LOL .....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just the usurpation deterrent we need.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good word, Antlerz !


----------

